# Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?



## delobre (19. November 2017)

*Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?*

Vor kurzem gab's bei Saturn eine 4TB externe Festplatte (mit externer Stromversorgung) im Angebot. Da hab ich natürlich nicht lang gezögert und sie mir zugelegt. Da ich hier zu Hause ein Raspberry Pi 3 rumliegen hab, hab ich mir einen kleinen "NAS Server" für Filme zugelegt. 
Zuerst lief alles über Openmediavault. Soweit alles gut, aber OMV hat sich regelmäßig selbst zerschossen. Zudem hat mein Fernseher keine Möglichkeit, darauf zuzugreifen. Ich musste dann notgedrungen auf Plex umsteigen (läuft auf Raspbian als Plexmediaserver plugin). Das klappt soweit sehr gut.


Jetzt das Problem: Obwohl ich jegliche Updates und auch DLNA abgeschaltet habe, läuft die Festplatte dauerhaft. Mal abgesehen von der Lautstärke (die liegt 3 Meter neben meinem Bett), befürchte ich, dass die HDD jetzt eine deutlich kürzere Lebensdauer hat. Vorher (unter OMV) ging die HDD immer nach 20 Minuten komplett aus. 

Meine Frage: Wie wirkt sich das tatsächlich auf die Lebensdauer aus? Ich schaue, wenn überhaupt, maximal 1 Film pro Tag. Ansonsten sollte die Festplatte nichts machen.


HDD: SEAGATE Expansion+ Desktop


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?*



delobre schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Wie wirkt sich das tatsächlich auf die Lebensdauer aus?



Es kommt auf das HDD-Modell an.

Grundsätzlich ist häufiges An- und Abschalten VIEL verschleißender für Festplatten als einfach durchzulaufen. Denn an-/abschalten bedeutet ständig Parkposoitionen anfahren, Spindel hoch und runterdrehen sowie Temperaturspiele/schwankungen mitmachen. Ein konstantes durchlaufen ist für Festplatten wesentlich schonender die häufig genutzt werden (klar hats keinen Sinn eine Platte an zu lassen die nur alle 3 Tage nen Zugriff hat aber alle 20 Minuten ab und anschalten ist noch unsinniger).

Die Ausnahme warum ich schrieb es kommt aufs Modell an: Manche (billigeren) Endkundenplatten sind nicht darauf ausgelegt sehr lange am Stück zu laufen. Sieh nach welche HDD genau verbaut ist und schaue beim Hersteller nach ob die HDD eine 24/7-Eignung hat. Falls ja ists kein Thema die Platte durchlaufen zu lassen wenn sie hier und da mal einen Zugriff hat. Nur wenn abzusehen ist dass es viele Stunden oder gar tage keinen Zugriff gibt schaltet man sie eben ab.


Davon abgesehen sind die Größenordnungen über die wir reden aber ziemlich hoch - die meisten HDDs liegen in der Anzahl der an-/Abschaltungen bei 150000-300000, gute Platten oder Servermodelle bei 500000 und mehr. Du wirst lange brauchen bis du die erreicht hast.


----------



## fotoman (19. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sind die Größenordnungen über die wir reden aber ziemlich hoch - die meisten HDDs liegen in der Anzahl der an-/Abschaltungen bei 150000-300000, gute Platten oder Servermodelle bei 500000 und mehr. Du wirst lange brauchen bis du die erreicht hast.


Und genau deshalb sind auch die 20 Min- Abschalten nahezu irrelevbant. Selbst, wenn sie danach immer wieder sofort anlaufen würde, wären ds ganze 26280 Load/Unload Zyklen im Jahr.

Kritisch war das nur bei den alten, falsch konfigurierten WD-Green, die schon nach wenigen Sekunden ihre Parkposition angefahren haben.

Allerdings wollte ich in meinem Zimmer überhaupt keine laufende HDD haben, erst recht keine Dauerlaufende, die auch noch Nachts läuft. Ob da nun das neue System die Platte nicht mehr schlafen legt oder ob es wirklich regelmäßig zugreift, kann u.U. das Auslesen der Werte aus der Platte klären. Wenn keine Zugriffe auf die Platte daran Schuld sind, dann muss man halt nach einem passenden hdparm Aufruf suchen, der entweder beim Booten/Mounten das Schlafen deaktiviert oder alternaiv bisher nicht vorhanden ist. Dann muss man ihn halt beim Starten des Systems bw. beim Mouinten der USB-Platte einbauen.


----------



## RofflLol (20. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?*

Meine WD Elements hat eine 3TB WD RED Platte somit eine 24/7 Platte. Weiß jetzt gerade nicht ob richtig Liege das dies eine NAS Platte ist


----------



## delobre (20. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sieh nach welche HDD genau verbaut ist und schaue beim Hersteller nach ob die HDD eine 24/7-Eignung hat. Falls ja ists kein Thema die Platte durchlaufen zu lassen wenn sie hier und da mal einen Zugriff hat. Nur wenn abzusehen ist dass es viele Stunden oder gar tage keinen Zugriff gibt schaltet man sie eben ab.



Die Seagate scheint keine 24/7 Platte zu sein. Mal sehen, wie lange die hält, immerhin war beim Kauf eine kostenlose Datenrettung innerhalb von 2 Jahren drinne. Ansonsten werd ich wohl zu einer WD Red greifen müssen


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?*

Schau mal in die Energieoptionen. Unter Mint gehen die Platten in der Standardeinstellung aus, sobald der PC in den Standby geht.

Edit: Ich würde auch zu WD raten. Mit einer WD Red machst du nichts falsch.
Beim Thema Datenrettung kann ich dir nur sagen, das man nicht immer 100% aller Sektoren auslesen kann. Manchmal kann man froh sein wenn man 10-20% rausholen kann. Je nach Lesegeschwindigkeit kann das dann auch Monate dauern. 
Siehe: Kopiergeschwindigkeit dd bzw. ddrescue


----------



## delobre (27. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb für NAS Server?*

Dann werd ich wohl eine 4tb WD red zulegen und die aktuelle Seagate als Backup Platte nutzen. Da ich sowieso nur 1-2/Monat neue Daten aufspiele, brauch ich auch nur dann die Backups erstellen.


----------

